# More apps



## bciocco (Mar 28, 2009)

I love it that TiVo has a lot of the abilities of a set top box - Amazon Prime, NetFlix, You Tube, Vudu, HSN, etc. 
Are there designs on adding more "channels"?
Specifically, I would like Right Now Media. I am sure there are other folks who would like other web channels as well. Is an expanded web channel selection in the works?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

bciocco said:


> I love it that TiVo has a lot of the abilities of a set top box - Amazon Prime, NetFlix, You Tube, Vudu, HSN, etc.
> Are there designs on adding more "channels"?
> Specifically, I would like Right Now Media. I am sure there are other folks who would like other web channels as well. Is an expanded web channel selection in the works?


I would think nothing will happen until the sale is final and Tivo/Rovi is a full company.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Niche channels have no marketability, most of channels that people actually want are on Tivo already. You don't want Tivo to turn into the clutter dump that the Roku channel store has become.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tenthplanet said:


> Niche channels have no marketability, most of channels that people actually want are on Tivo already. You don't want Tivo to turn into the clutter dump that the Roku channel store has become.


Why not? If you can pick what shows up?


----------



## bminucci (May 30, 2016)

tenthplanet said:


> Niche channels have no marketability, most of channels that people actually want are on Tivo already. You don't want Tivo to turn into the clutter dump that the Roku channel store has become.


One persons clutter is another persons gem. I would love a google play app so I could watch all my google content on my Tivo and across my network.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

tenthplanet said:


> Niche channels have no marketability, most of channels that people actually want are on Tivo already. You don't want Tivo to turn into the clutter dump that the Roku channel store has become.


I would like it the other way around. A Tivo App on my Roku or Fire TV would be great. Then my Tivo could sit in a closet and just act as a server/recorder. Best of both worlds.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

There is a TiVo app for fire TV.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> There is a TiVo app for fire TV.


The only App I see available is a castrated version that only lets you play recordings. I want a full featured App.


----------

